
Weather Station Kurt–only known German WW2 land military operation in N. America - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Station_Kurt
======
bookofjoe
See it here:
[https://www.warmuseum.ca/collections/artifact/1038031/](https://www.warmuseum.ca/collections/artifact/1038031/)

